# RR: 87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622



## Trout

*1.	Marcellus, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)










2.	Shifrin, Schwarz (cond.), Mostly Mozart Orchestra	(1984)










3.	Pay, Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1985)










4.	Brymer, Beecham (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










5.	King, Tate (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1985)










6.	S. Meyer, Vonk (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1985)










7.	De Peyer, Maag (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










8.	Neidich, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1987)










9.	Fröst, Oundjian (cond.), Amsterdam Sinfonietta	(2002)










10.	Prinz, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Marcellus, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1961)
2.	Shifrin, Schwarz (cond.), Mostly Mozart Orchestra	(1984)
3.	Pay, Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1985)
4.	Brymer, Beecham (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
5.	King, Tate (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1985)
6.	S. Meyer, Vonk (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1985)
7.	De Peyer, Maag (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
8.	Neidich, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1987)
9.	Fröst, Oundjian (cond.), Amsterdam Sinfonietta	(2002)
10.	Prinz, Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1970)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

